# Metallic silver car, Best wax for that deep reflective shine?



## ZetecEmma

Hi Guys,
As above i Have a metallic silver ford focus and want to get the best finish possible.
My current routine is as follows
1. Pre-wash with hose to loosen dirt. 
2. wash with 2bm using Mer shampoo and 2 different washmits both mf's.
3. wash wheels with hose then use Iron-x followed by 2 coats of megs nxt gen paste (just got loads of the stuff i want to shift)
4. 2 coats of poorboys wheel sealant to seal in the finish.
5. Clay bar the car with DODO clay and bob as a lube.
6. layer the car with 2 coats of DODO Lime Prime.
7. 2 coats of DODO RFR.
8. 2-3 coats of DODO SNH.

Is there anything different i could do or use to give me that deep reflective finish?

Thanks in advance guys 
Emma


----------



## Ross

90 to 95% of the finish comes from the prep work before you apply any wax or sealant sounds like your doing a good job anyway. Silver is not the easiest to work on.


----------



## macmaw

The best thing I have ever used on silver paint was Jeffs Werksat acrylic system, the results were second to none.
Have a look at the video on Polished Bliss website


----------



## nyrB

*I also have a Silver Focus, have not used the products you have but I have tried all types of wax & glaze to get that deep shine. I have found over the last year after trying many combinations of expensive & cheap products that a good claying with BH clay (only water needed to lubricate) then Bouncers sherbet Fizz followed by 2 coats of Wet Glaze 2 then I give another coat of bouncers. It may not be the way the pro's do it but it sure does give my car a lift in the shine department & it lasts. As we don't get that much rain in Spain but what we do get is heavy & the beading so far has been superb.*


----------



## macmaw

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2013/02/werkstat-acrylic-demo-video/


----------



## year

Jeffs Werksat acrylic is great on light colors,,, but in the end the prep wil make the difference,,,


----------



## The Cueball

The Zaino system has always worked well for me on silver...

this is my old car with no polishing, or "prep"... just Zaino...










:thumb:


----------



## Knighty1884

Ive used:

RG 45/RG55/RG Black Label/megs 16/megs ultimate polish/collinite 915/Zymol carbon/wolfs body wrap/AF Tough Coat/dodo purple haze pro/werkstat acrylic/swissvax BOS

But my favourite by a long way has to be Zymol glasur.


----------



## President Swirl

Though it may be a placebo effect, as the real gloss comes from the prep, the best finish I have achieved on silver or lighter colours is with Tough Coat. Not a wax I appreciate, just my tuppence worth.


----------



## M3simon

I'm using Zaino at the moment. Z2,Z6,Z8
Used R222 last summer. Great finishes, but durability issues.
Zaino below.


----------



## ZetecEmma

Looks like I shall be buying some zaino when I get paid then!!
Thanks guys I really appreciate the replies and help


----------



## macmaw

President Swirl said:


> Though it may be a placebo effect, as the real gloss comes from the prep, the best finish I have achieved on silver or lighter colours is with Tough Coat. Not a wax I appreciate, just my tuppence worth.


Tough coat is very good too - I used it on my wife's light green XC90, and can even be used with werkstat, but they both add gloss, especially werkstat as the layers build up and using the werksat system correctly is good prep in itself, so it's ideal for those who don't have the time for more in depth prep as we know it, will still get a great finish and much better than most waxes - on light metalics, whites, etc.
Waxes are of course better for darker colours and reds :thumb:


----------



## macmaw

Just to add, I used to prep the hell out of my titan silver paint, and tried various different polishes and waxes, nothing came close to the ease and finish of Werkstat, especially after two or three layers
Tough Coat is also incredibly easy to use with great results but for me it does need more prep and doesn't last as long as Werkstat HTH


----------



## DJ X-Ray

If you want gloss and clarity i'd concentrate on the polishing stage before any lsp. It's all in the prep


----------



## ZetecEmma

thanks guys, apart from DJ lime prime what else would be a good polish to use by hand as i don't have a rotary so do everything by hand.


----------



## sprocketser

The Cueball said:


> The Zaino system has always worked well for me on silver...
> 
> this is my old car with no polishing, or "prep"... just Zaino...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Real nice Jag Cueball !


----------



## scooby-93

ZetecEmma said:


> thanks guys, apart from DJ lime prime what else would be a good polish to use by hand as i don't have a rotary so do everything by hand.


Autosmart platinum Is a real good polish, used it on my girlfriends silver clio, what a difference! Also used it on my arctic blue clio, in the same category as srp but alot better check out the autosmart section and then gallery and youl see my arctic wearing just 1 coat of platinum without any decon before.


----------



## -Raven-

Use a coating on it mate, trust me!  

If you don't want a coating, try a nano spray like CarPro Reload or ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant!


----------

